# Hunting with Dogs



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone have much experience chasing coyotes with dogs? Last weekend I was in NoDak hunting coyotes and saw a group of guys running dogs. We stopped and watched for a couple of minutes from one end of the section and I saw 2 hunting dogs chasing a herd of deer through 3 foot snow drifts. Watching those deer struggle through that snow bothered me. The hunters sitting in there trucks didnt seem to care. just wondering if this is the norm???


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, i hate seeing this too. I've only seen it down by Mandan and up by grand Forks. I really don't like the idea of running dogs after coyotes. Seems a little weak to me, not very sporting. :eyeroll:

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Dito... seems like way to much work for 15 dollar dogs.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just found out that the place I was going to hunt in ND this week for my little trip is having a group of guys come with dogs on Wed.........I was planning on going up Thursday :******: I am not happy at all.......................


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wouldn't be either. Where were you going? General location. (ie, valley city area, bismarck area...).

xdeano


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

i plan on heading to nd this weekend with a couple buddies. It seems like most of the snow will be melted though :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nonres_hunter said:


> i plan on heading to nd this weekend with a couple buddies. It seems like most of the snow will be melted though :-?


We haven't seen the end of winter yet! This is just a trick.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

AHHH! No early flood? Does that mean it will be an even bigger flood when it is actually spring?

I just got done over hauling my snow blower. It better snow a lot for the rest of winter. I have moved my snow piles way back. I am ready for a good foot of the stuff.

If you work in an office with Chuck Norris, don't ask him for his three-hole-punch.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope your right fallguy. I was broken hearted tonight only got a couple stands in because the snow was missing off my better spots. but i did you some homework (locating) and i think this warm weather really has them howling. Bring on the snow i need to beef up the fur wall before their hair thins out.

Sorry to de-rail

I have called dog in the past off of spots that have been hounded. I don't wanna say i had good luck but i killed a couple the dogs missed.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

agreed hobbit, this time of year the coyotes are moving around quite a bit and can move in and out of the areas that the houndsman have been in pretty quick. Just like anything else, there is always an exception to the rule.

Coyotes are really starting to rub bad, just FYI. I agree the weather and breeding season really has the coyotes howling, I have been hearing them the last week off the deck. They are have a good old time.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> nonres_hunter said:
> 
> 
> > i plan on heading to nd this weekend with a couple buddies. It seems like most of the snow will be melted though :-?
> ...


I concur....


----------

